# Clear glass Clorox bottle?



## TheGreenMan (Jan 31, 2013)

I've been picking over a glass (and apparently shoe) dump on and off for a little while now. Much of it seems to be from the 40's to the 60's.
 Plenty of Vics bottles, Ponds bottles, beer/wine bottles, and Clorox bottles.
 Recently I pulled out a clear glass Clorox bottle (not amber). I've looked everywhere I could think of but haven't found any info on it.
 It looks just like the 32 oz 1940-1944 bottles on the Clorox web site (not sure of neck diameter) but instead of amber in color it is clear.
 Any info on this you all could give me?


----------



## epackage (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, got a pic for us?


----------



## TheGreenMan (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome.

 I do not right now. But it does look exactly like the amber bottles; down to the plastic screw on cap, raised, solid lettering, and lack of any grain texture.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!  Normally Clorox bottles are some of the most detestable bottles for a seasoned collector to find.  Millions were made, so they will probably be around after a nuclear apocalypse.  
 That said, of the hundreds I have seen, none were clear.  While I doubt it has any substantial value, it is a rare find (normally not a term associated with Clorox).  I'm sure that in the future, it will accrue some value, so hold onto it, and keep digging!


----------



## TheGreenMan (Feb 4, 2013)

To anyone who wanted to see it here is a pic.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 4, 2013)

I could swear I saw those in the tailings of 1930-40's dumps.. never bothered to check them out. I could be wrong.


----------



## madman (Feb 4, 2013)

yes it does look like the early 40s clorox bottles  interesting , dug hundreds of the brown ones never seen that one nice!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 5, 2013)

I dug a green one once []


----------



## WSP (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a clear one, but have never seen another. Wish I knew the value.


----------



## zecritr (Feb 14, 2013)

http://www.thecloroxcompany.com/company/heritage/bottle-guide/screw-top-bottles/


----------



## zecritr (Feb 14, 2013)

They seem to go pretty good on -eburp, didn't see any clear ones though
 anywhere from 3 to 20 on the sold list so who knows...lol...not me but wouldn't mind finding a big brown clorox jug


----------



## toddrandolph (Feb 15, 2013)

Amazing to see that clorox bottles are selling. How many hundreds of those have I moved out of the way and broken in 1950s dumps searching for the elusive milk bottle or late throw fruit jar or crock. Looks like I'll be bringing a few home even though personally I hate them


----------



## rmckin (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi, 
 After my Girlfriend informed me She wanted a gallon Clorox jug, they disappeared from my eyesight!!! Haven't seen one since!!!! I guess the moral is if You are looking for them, they will be scarce!!!  Not really a bad thing....... I did find Her a nice Purex though. I also have a really nice Fleecy White quart. The only reason I brought it home was it still had the stopper...
 Ron


----------



## sandchip (Feb 20, 2013)

Shows how pitiful my digging luck has been lately, to have started a collection of bleach bottles above the cabinets in the laundry room.  The gallon at left is a mint Roman Cleanser.  Never seen another, although I'm sure they have to be pretty common.  Never thought I'd be bringing 'em home either.  Probably the seventh sign...


----------

